# Can anyone help with these 2 cases? (M2/Old Pochmann corners method)



## DYGH.Tjen (Feb 6, 2011)

I watched Eric Limeback's M2/old pochmann corners tut on youtube. I didnt really get some parts. So for those who are already really fluent using M2/old pochmann corners method, please help me out here.

List of algs i use: R-perm, Y-perm without F and F', M2.

target UB - M2
target BU - F' D R' F D' M2 D F' R D' F
target UF - U2 M' U2 M'
target FU - F E R U R' E' R U' R' F' M2
target DB - M U2 M U2
target BD - M2 D R' U R' U' M' U R U' M R D'

for parity (centers switched i think), i use: U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U.
and for flipping 2 edges, M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2.

So what Eric said in his vid was to memo edges, then corners. Execute corners, THEN edges. I have a few questions. How do I know WHEN to use the parity? How do I know when there is a parity? WHEN do I use the R-perm? And lastly if any of you guys have an ample amount of free time, please breakdown these solves for me. As in post every step. No need to post how to memo, I just wanna know what do you turn. Thanks a bunch.

Scramble 1: R B2 L2 R' B F D2 R U2 B' F L2 B' L D' R U B' L F' B' L R2 D R

Scramble 2: D' F D2 R U' D2 F R2 D2 L F' L' D' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D U L' U F' U' (both from cubetimer.com)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR TIME!

tjen


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 6, 2011)

You can use parody after the corners or at the end of the solve.

You have parody if you have an odd number of edges and corners. 

Forget about the R perm. Only use U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U.


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 6, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> parody


 O.O

@OP: You have parity when you have an odd number of pieces to solve for corners and edges. They'll either both be odd, or both be even.

So what the Y perm (without the F and F') does in Old Pochmann is swap the LFD and UBL corners, and UB and UL edges. So for example if you do 2 Y perms (even number), UB and UL will swap with each other twice, and they will end up back in the same position as you memo-ed them. But if you do 3 Y perms (odd number), UB and UL will be swapped, and their position will be different from how you memo-ed them. So in order to swap them back to their original position, you have to do the R perm before you solve edges and after you solve corners (R perm is used only in case of parity).

However, R perm also swaps the UBR and UFR corner, so after doing your edges you will have to fix them back to solve the cube. Also when you have an odd number of edges to solve, your M slice will be off by an M2. This is where the U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U comes in. It will fix your M slice, and swap UB and UL edges. Now all you have to do is another R perm, which will swap UBR and UFR back to their solved position, and also swap UB and UL to solve the cube.

So if you solve corners then edges, the order of things you have to do is:
1. Solve corners with Y perm
2. R-perm to swap UB and UL (only when there's parity)
3. Solve edges with M2
4. U F2 U' M2 U F2 U' (only when there's parity)
5. R-perm to solve cube (only when there's parity)

If you solve with edges first, however, there is no need for R-perm at all. Just solve edges, U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U if you have parity, and solve corners.

Hope this helps


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 6, 2011)

Here you go

R B2 L2 R' B F D2 R U2 B' F L2 B' L D' R U B' L F' B' L R2 D R

Solve corners

Note: The Y perms have to be executed without the starting F and ending F'

R' F (Y perm) F' R
F' D (Y perm) D' F

new cycle

F' (Y perm) F
R2 F (Y perm) F' R2
F' (Y perm) F

solve DFR

(Y perm)

D' F' (Y perm) F D

solve UFR

F (Y perm) F'

R' (Y perm) R

solve corner pairty

x' (U R U' R')x2 L' (R U R' U')x2 L

also there will be an R perm pairty,so do U (R perm)

Edges

l U' R' U M2 U' R U l'

U2 M' U2 M'

x' U L2 U' M2 U L2 U' x

U R U' M2 U R' U'


Start a new cycle

U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'

M2

U' L2 U M2 U' L2 U

U' L U M2 U' L' U

U R2 U' M2 U R2 U'

M U2 M U2

R' U R U' M2 U R' U' R

solve edge pairty

x2 M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' x2

U R perm

U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U

Man this was a tough scramble


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm bumping this because I'm learning M2 for edges and Classic Pochmann ("Y"-perm and R-perm) for corners and needed an example to learn from.

For the corners I understand and solve them correctly. I do corner orientation for the last a bit different though.

For the edges I understand the first cycle, but then I'm loosing it. After the first cycle a random unsolved edge is chosen. In this case the DR. This is solved with U R2 U' M2 U R2 U' then next edge M2. I don't understand this. I tried the scramble 3 times and it screws up every time.

This is my second scramble I try to blindsolve, so yes I'm a beginner in BLD. Been watching Eric Limebacks tutorial and example solve and understand that. Are there more written down or example solve videos to learn from?


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 8, 2011)

Where is the benifit of solving corners first, if the paritiy takes longer to be handled then?

edit: I just realized I bumped this thread, I'm sorry, next time I'll post in the one question thread


----------



## da25centz (Dec 8, 2011)

Dacuba said:


> Where is the benifit of solving corners first, if the paritiy takes longer to be handled then?
> 
> edit: I just realized I bumped this thread, I'm sorry, next time I'll post in the one question thread


 
there are fewer corners, so you can just do a quick memo of the corners (often visual or audio) and then solve them right away, and then use a stronger memory method for the edges


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 9, 2011)

Dennis said:


> I'm bumping this because I'm learning M2 for edges and Classic Pochmann ("Y"-perm and R-perm) for corners and needed an example to learn from.
> 
> For the corners I understand and solve them correctly. I do corner orientation for the last a bit different though.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response, I either didn't see this or assumed someone else was going to reply...
For all I know you understand M2 perfectly now, but here is an example solve.

Scramble in BLD orientation: B F' L' B F' R' D2 U' B2 U' L' D L' R' D B D' B' L B2 F2 D' U' R' D'

*DF>FL:* U' L' U (M2) U' L U

_This next piece would normally go to FU, but since there have been an odd number of M2s, it needs to be shot to BD._

*DF>BD:* M2 F R U R' E R U' R' E' F'
*DF>BU:* B' R B U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U' B' R' B
*DF>RB:* x' R U' R' U (M2) U' R U R' x

_You now have to choose an unsolved edge to break into a new cycle. I choose DR._

*DF>DR:* U R2 U' (M2) U R2 U'
*DF>BL:* U' L' U (M2) U' L U
*DF>LU:* x' U L' U' (M2) U L U' x
*DF>RU:* x' U' R U (M2) U' R' U x
*DF>DL:* U' L2 U (M2) U' L2 U 
*DF>RF:* x' U' R2 U (M2) U' R2 U x
*DF>RD:* x' U' R' U (M2) U' R U x

After that, you can solve all the corners normally with Y-perm. 
To fix the M-slice and solve the remaining edges, you finish with U' F2 U M2 U' F2 U. This is the commutator M2 [U' F2 U] M2 [U F2 U'], the first M2 has already been performed.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks Zane, will try it tonight

Must be more secure on several things.
1. Edge memo (need more practice for what letter I assigned each sticker)
2. M-slice edges (need to memorize all of them)
3. Break into new cycle (I always pause a lot here, I get insecure. Need more sighted practice solves)


----------

